# como crear una bobina



## ezefernandez25 (Jul 5, 2007)

hola, soy nuevo en es campo de la electronica y tengo muchas ganas de aprender, me llamo sergio, estoy por hacer un amplificador pero tengo que fabricar una bobina de 10 a 15 vueltas de alambre de 1.5mm .. alguno me podria ayudar en esto! ?? sobre que material debe ser?? que debo comprar?? desde ya gracias y disculpen mi ignorancia ..


----------



## Franco_80 (Jul 6, 2007)

Tendrías que dar mas datos, a qué te referís con amplificador?, a un amplificador? sintonizado?, según para qué se utilice, será el material del núcleo, su geometría, etc.


----------



## ezefernandez25 (Jul 6, 2007)

ok gracias por la respuesta! ,, aca te paso el link para que te fijes .. es un amplificador! y me pide un conjunto RL que acople la salida de potencia con el parlante. Este conjunto consta de una bobina de 10 a 15 vueltas de alambre 1.5mm sobre una resistencia de 10 ohms / 2 watts...no creo que sea muy complicado! desde ya gracias por la respuesta!

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp50/index.htm


----------



## Franco_80 (Jul 6, 2007)

En éste caso, es muy simple, el núcleo es aire, así que lo único que necesitás conseguir es el alambre de cobre para bobinas(tiene que estar revestido de un barniz especial para que al tocarse las espiras no se produzca un corto), y buscate una lapicera o algo cilindrico que te sirva para enrrollar el alambre, dale las vueltas que te indica ahí. 
Para montarlo en la plaqueta, lo que yo hago con esos alambres es, en las puntas donde vas a soldar, con un encendedor lo calentas un ratito y despues con una lijita le sacás el barniz. Si querés, una vez montada en la plaqueta, la podés fijar, con las pistolitas que funden plástico, para que no se deforme ni se mueva.


----------



## ezefernandez25 (Jul 7, 2007)

ok.. gracias!! y puedo enrrollar el alambre alrededor de la resistencia????? muchas gracias!


----------

